# strange thing?



## jme_jett (Aug 13, 2005)

any ideas on this one?   its very heavy and has threads.


----------



## jme_jett (Aug 13, 2005)

threads?


----------



## huffmnd (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi jmd_jett,I am new to this forum but I dabble in antiques some I'm not any kind of expert but I believe that what you have there is a pull from an old dresser drawer or possibly a door knocker. But it seems too small for a knocker though.


----------



## woody (Aug 13, 2005)

The size of the internal threads looks to be either 1/8" or 1/4" pipe thread.
 I would guess to say that it was part of a lamp.
 A finial to a lamp, possibly.


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 13, 2005)

im with woody . i also think it is a lamp finial. likley from a hanging lamp.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm gonna go with huff on this one and say it goes to a dresser drawer.


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 13, 2005)

the threaded hole looks to large for a drawer pull, it would accept a small machine screw. it looks like it would accept 1/4 in threaded pipe, thats why i think it is lamp related. see if it will screw on a lamp were you would secure the shade. that would tell for sure.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 13, 2005)

hey jme an all maybe a chandelire or fancy ceiling light cap so the tassel could hang down thanks all bill


----------



## madman (Aug 14, 2005)

jamie as i said agreat conversation piece !! NICE !!  MIKE


----------



## tristian bottle (Sep 21, 2005)

[&:][][][:'(][>:][][X(][:-][8|][&o]nice find mike[][][8D][]


----------



## maxmusic (Dec 6, 2005)

Huff got it right...


 I worked on an old dresser once with similar type pulls, usually accompanied with an escutcheon against the wood, and the screw goes through the drawer then the escutcheon and tightens on the threads.

 max


----------

